# Big-Scale Subaru - The 1/20 Rex Combi (OOB)



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

For those who grew up in the ?60s or ?70s, big cars were just the norm. For those, like me, who grew up in the late ?70s and early ?80s, large cars were still quite plentiful, but they weren?t being replaced as they died. No, instead, we got to see them replaced by much smaller, imported cars, with transverse engines and none-too-exciting two-box hatchback body styles. At the time, these newcomers looked positively ridiculous in comparison. However, most of us never knew that things got much, much smaller than that!

Given that I love everyday cars, weird cars and loser cars (or at least those that suck due to inherent non-excitingness), it?s not a surprise that I have a goodly number of weird kits in my stash. I?m also a bit of a 1/20 lover, although I?ve never built one, I have a lot of them, and I?m always on the lookout for more. Thankfully, I managed to find one that isn?t going to suck up much shelf space!

If you want small, quirky and outright laughably non-aggressive, check out my recently acquired 1/20 Subaru Rex Combi! Don?t tell me I don?t bring you the weirdness in spades!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...-20-aoshima-1981-subaru-rex-combi-out-of-box/*


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Three cheers for a quirky Subaru and more so for someone who actually offered a model kit of one!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Some of these weird subject items from Nostalgia Heroes are quite fascinating. I've been trying to build models of all cars i've ever owned, so i've picked up a few weirdos to complete my collection.
I find Aoshima to be a sort of middle ground quality-wise. they are not quite as spec as Tamiya, but not as expensive either.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Subjects like this remind me of the real world street traffic I grew up with- a lot of cars were just basic transportation- the Chrysler K-Cars, Datsun B-210s, Ford Pintos, etc...
You go to a K-Mart parking lot and these are the cars you see- not the fancy ones featured on Car & Driver magazine.

This kit would be fun to do a real build up on- fab some bags (paper) of groceries for the back seat, faded bumper stickers, a few scratches and dents- make it real world


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> ...I've been trying to build models of all cars i've ever owned...


I thought about doing that once myself. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of demand for a model kit of a 2000 Buick LeSabre or a 2007 Honda Ridgeline, so I'd be two cars short. 

BTW Faust, I'm _really_ enjoying these "oddball" kits you keep coming up with! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> 2000 Buick LeSabre


I feel sorry for you. i've had similar issues getting my collection, having to get a few small scale and diecasts.



> BTW Faust, I'm _really_ enjoying these "oddball" kits you keep coming up with! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


me too!
How big would that kit be in 1/25 scale? >


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> ...How big would that kit be in 1/25 scale? >


What, a 2000 Buick LeSabre? About 8" long, a little under 3" wide, and just shy of 2.3" tall.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> What, a 2000 Buick LeSabre?


no, i meant the subaru rex (it's 1/20) it would be tiny in 1/25.

Still, would the other GM products from the time period be similar enough to your Lesabre to modify? They often shared platforms.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> no, i meant the subaru rex (it's 1/20) it would be tiny in 1/25...


Oh, sorry. At 1/20 scale the Subaru Rex would be about 6.3" long, 2.75" wide, and 2.65" tall.



aussiemuscle308 said:


> Still, would the other GM products from the time period be similar enough to your Lesabre to modify? They often shared platforms.


I'm unaware of any scale models based on any 2000 Buick products. That's understandable, since none of them had that "classic" or "cool" look that would make anyone but an idiot like me want one in 1/25 scale. 

Oddly, Matchbox did produce a die cast version of the Honda Ridgeline in 1/64 scale in a variety of colors and graphics.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> I thought about doing that once myself. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of demand for a model kit of a 2000 Buick LeSabre or a 2007 Honda Ridgeline, so I'd be two cars short.
> 
> BTW Faust, I'm _really_ enjoying these "oddball" kits you keep coming up with! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks, guys!

I can't begin to do a collection of the cars I've had. I've only had an '85 Grand Marquis (I sort of see why there's no kit of that) a 2006 Mazda 3 GT (can't believe there's no kit of that... wtf?) and of course, my 2009 G8 GT (would kill for a kit of that). Other than that, I can get a kit of my 1980 Turbo T/A, but a lot of them aren't very good.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Faust said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> I can't begin to do a collection of the cars I've had. I've only had an '85 Grand Marquis (I sort of see why there's no kit of that) a 2006 Mazda 3 GT (can't believe there's no kit of that... wtf?) and of course, my 2009 G8 GT (would kill for a kit of that). Other than that, I can get a kit of my 1980 Turbo T/A, but a lot of them aren't very good.


no kits, but you could get them in diecast 
for the G8, look at a Holden Commodore or HSV clubsport to modify to your G8. (basically a RHD version of your car)
Mazda seems to been available at some point


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Who made that Mazda??? 

Is that a 1/24 Motormax? I can only think they would have done that. That is awesome!

The Holden is quite different from the G8, especially the front and rear ends. However, I'd take one, if there was one of those available!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Faust said:


> Who made that Mazda???


I couldn't find who made it, but found a video of one. it's not english, but it seems to be a dealer promo in diecast 







Faust said:


> The Holden is quite different from the G8, especially the front and rear ends. However, I'd take one, if there was one of those available!


front and rear is the only difference. maybe the bodykit and badges. it's about as close as you can get at this time.








https://www.motorfocus.com.au/product/holden-hsv-vf-gts-heron-white/


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Got a 3d printer?
I found a G8 mesh on thingyverse...!
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2100402


----------

